# New Shifter Boot Install



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Finally my new shifter boot comes in tomorrow. It is the white boot underneath the shifter. Mine was torn and thought nothing of it, but began to read that this could be the cause of the abundance of noise emerging from the transmission. So I went ahead and ordered a new boot that came with the entire metal assembly. There are 4 bolts I believe. I was reading on the other forum that this can be a real pain to install, without dropping the transmission. Is there an easier way of going about this? I just can't seem to fathom that trying to install a simple piece like this, could be so damn difficult :lol:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Two of the are not bad, but the others are. If you have long slim arms, you can get to them reaching over the trans. You could remove the two bolts on the cross member and drop it to gain about 2 in. more clearance. Mark the location before loosening it.

Larry


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Damnit. I don't have skinny arms and I don't have a tranny jack with me at the moment. I knew this was going to be a mission.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't need a trans jack. When you remove the bolts on the cross member, it will only drop about 2 inches. To raise, push up on one side and start the
bolt, then the other side.

Larry


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

O ok got you. I thought I had needed a trans jack to support it a little. Ok so basically just loosen the cross member to allow the trans to drop a few inches. Then the four bolts should be reachable. We will see how this turns out tomorrow. 

Hopefully this will be the cure also for all that tranny noise. The boot is torn pretty good.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The transmission will just hang there with the cross brace completely disconnected. I just use a floor jack under it to put it back up until I'm done starting the cross brace bolts again.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

So the transmission will be fine just hanging there? That sounds like something is bound to snap lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not at all. I've done it 6 or 8 times and so have many others. It the #1 step in a shifter install and how you pull the tranny for a clutch install


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No I believe you, it's just when reading that it sounds "iffy" lol 

The shipment should be coming in later this afternoon. I seem to be the last house on the route for all deliveries haha


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> No I believe you, it's just when reading that it sounds "iffy" lol


Just don't drive it like that....:lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Was sitting at the front door when I arrived =)

Waiting for the car to cool down then gonna attempt to install it. Quick question though. Are there nuts that are on the old one that are re used here?


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm a new guy who just got my first GTO - 2006, 6 spd, Torrid Red - and I didn't want to start something new for an old problem. I bought mine from a friend who has had it since new and probably didn't notice it was getting a little louder inside. I found that the white rubber boot was torn. After looking at the work required to replace it, I found another solution which just replaces the torn area around the shifter. All work is done from the top using part of a universal shift boot I bought at Pep Boys. Picture attached. Hope this helps anyone who doesn't want to try and reach the bolts from under the trans.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good patch job. As parts become scarce ingenuity will start to pay off more.


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Good patch job. As parts become scarce ingenuity will start to pay off more.


Thanks! I was ready to order a new white boot until I read about the difficulty reaching the fasteners. I may still do it just to have one on hand while they're still available. I read another post somewhere describing how to just pull the old boot out from under the frame and gently push the new one in with out removing the nuts.


----------

